# Help! Help! Need advice about my kitten pongo urgent replys please!



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

HELP!!! HELP!!! HELP!!! KITTEN INJURED!!!

My 7 month old kitten pongo didnt come in last night after we called him constantly for 2 hours & tapped his dish (these two things always make him come running home straight away). Then my boyfriend went out to have a good look around the street for him & pongo was curled up on the floor near the corner of our door & just look up at my boyfriend (when normally he comes in and rubs up against the door and comes in). My boyfriend then picked him up and he started meowwing really badly so my boyfriend just placed him on the sofa & pongo got comfy. First thing in the morning we rang the vets & they told us to bring him in so we booked the earliest appointment. We have just got back from the appointment the lady at the appointment felt pongo's back right leg & said it was very very swollen compared to the other leg, the veternarion said that they think that the hip is dislicated, they gave him painkillers which last for 24hours, we asked about payment plans they refused because we are newly registered. To have his leg xrayed just to find out what it is wrong will cost £153.00 just for the xray nothing else, the vet also said that for the process it would cost Minimum £800.00. Me & my boyfriend are only 17 & 18 we dont have jobs and we arent on benefits because we arent on benefits we cannot get any funding from any of the organisations as i have rang round and researched every organisation in the UK, none of my family can loan me the money or anyone else. Does anyone have any advice on what i can do? & Has anyone had a kitten that has had a dislicated hip & not treated it ? 

If not we are going to have to give him up for a shelter or at worst put him down i really dont want to do this its horrible!!! 

Help Please Advice Needed Straight AWAY!!!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think in this case you need to hand him into a shelter.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

if you are on benefits the PDSA should help?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Im not on benefits sorry think i worded it wrong, we arent on any benefits at all so we cant get help :/ Thankyou for quick reply


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor Pongo  He might have been hit by a car when he was outdoors. He definitely needs treatment. 

He shouldn't be out on his own so young anyway. Can you not get help from a family member or anyone? If you are students, surely you could get a loan? :confused1:


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes the vet thought it is th result of being hit by a car.

He likes being outside & all cats i have ever had hav always been outside & been fine.

I have no way to lend the money off of anyone.

Thanks for reply


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Spid, I can't see that you have any alternative. Sorry.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

But what will the shelter do will they do the surgery or put him down as i really dont want him to be put down

Thanks for reply


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

His leg needs proper treatment. If you can't pay for it take him to an animal shelter, don't let him suffer.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

This was our idea to take him to a shelter as hard as it wil be for us i just want pongo to be out of pain & back to normal, just thought i would see if anyone had been in the same situation & what they did 

Thanks for reply


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

You need to find the money if you want to keep him. Its all part and parcel of keeping a cat.

Your vet might be able to organise a payment plan for you to pay them back over a period of time rather than all in one go.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

None of us work if i had the money i would pay for it tomorrow without a second thought.

I asked the vet & they do not do monthly plans as we are newly registered.
Thanks for reply


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> None of us work if i had the money i would pay for it tomorrow without a second thought.
> 
> I asked the vet & they do not do monthly plans as we are newly registered.
> Thanks for reply


Some vets do monthly plans, as my friend uses one, you should phone up some other vets in your area and ask, then take him there!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a terrible situation to be in....can you tell us where in UK you are and then maybe we can come up with a local charity that can help. 
Do you have a PDSA near you? I am sure students qualify for free treatment with them


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

We live in accrington (lancashire), we do not have a pdsa near us & im not actually a student im looking for jobs.

I really do want to find a way to do the operation raise it, get funding, or some other idea 


Thankyou for reply


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Please call the PDSA on this number:
Receiving PDSA help for your own pet
Tel: 0800 731 2502 

They are open from 9am to 5pm. I am sure they will be able to help or at least point you in the right direction


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I will ring thankyou 

Thankyou for reply


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tbh I think you should hand the kitten in to a rescue shelter if you cannot secure any funds to get it treated. 

If you have no job, no family to help then how would you manage to care for the kitten properly? Has he been neutered & recieved his vaccinations at all?

Am sorry if this sounds harsh but pets are expensive & even with insurance can cost ££'s when they need veterinary treatment. I hope he gets sorted asap


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Call around for other vets first thing in the morning.
I think the quotes for treatment are rather high, there must be vets that are cheaper.
Moreover, I think an experienced vet can usually feel if a joint is dislocated and attempt to manipulate it back while the cat is sedated. Only if this does not work, or if they are unsure if they succeeded, they will certainly need an X-ray.

If you manage to get the money to get Pongo treated (and you simply cannot let him go without treatment), you had better take a pet insurance to cover any future vet cost. I don't want to make you feel bad, but if you cannot afford the vet cost OR an insurance, your only option will be to give him up, as it really means you can't afford to have a cat at all.

And kittens should not go out unattended. If you want to let them out at all, they should have a cat run or cat-proofed garden. Kittens are like little children, no road sense at all, too full of play and too easily distracted. My own cats are all fully indoor, or restricted to garden time under strict supervision, untill they are at least a year old.

Good luck in finding a more cooperative vet in the morning.
You really need to find someone who will treat Pongo tomorrow, either a friendly vet, or a rescue that will take him on. The poor little mite will be in pain, you cannot leave it any longer.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes he has been vaccinated & Neutered!

I came on this forum to get advice not to be told im not looking after my kitten properly.

I have an income of £30 a week which i would gladly give up every month to pay for his operation!

Thankyou for reply


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You could try the Blue Cross.....Blue Cross - Visit us


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

What about getting parents or an adult that trusts you to approach a vets and work out a payment plan? A vet might not trust you to pay as you are so young and unemployed, but maybe they would be more responsive to an adult that could act as a guarantor so to speak?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

If i cannot find the money i am willing to give pongo up to a rescue shelter if that what will make him better as the last thing i want is for him to be in pain, he had painkillers today fro 24hours so i will make my decision before the 24hours is up so he will no longer have to deal with pain.

Thankyou for the advice & i will ring round the vets

Thankyou for reply


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Tbh I think you should hand the kitten in to a rescue shelter if you cannot secure any funds to get it treated.
> 
> If you have no job, no family to help then how would you manage to care for the kitten properly? Has he been neutered & recieved his vaccinations at all?
> 
> Am sorry if this sounds harsh but pets are expensive & even with insurance can cost ££'s when they need veterinary treatment. I hope he gets sorted asap


Agree with this

OP, by all means explore options to try & raise the funds or find a vet who does payment plans, but you need to look at the long term issues- the cost of regular outgoings like food, vaccinations, the one off neutering & regular treatment for exo & endoparasites are just the routine things. If you can't meet these needs then you need to rethink whether you can give him what he needs


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

This little baby needs treatment ASAP, if the PDsa won't help u need to get him to a shelter ASAP, no later than tomorrow, he cannot be allowed to go ant mor time stall without treatment, good luck xxx


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

If this cat has been left without treatment other than painkillers for one day because of a lack of money then I think this is absolutely disgusting. 

I do not believe in this day and age that a person over 18' even with poor credit, cannot gain access to a quick loan. Yes, the rates are horrendous, but then when you get a pet you must be able to afford it and if it needs treatment and you have not planned financially for it then you just do what you have to.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I do hope you manage to speak to the Blue Cross and PDSA tomorrow and get the vet treatment that he needs.
As for handing him over to a rescue, I just don't know if this is relly such an easy option to take. Most rescues are full to the brim and more so are not in position to take in another cat, especially one which comes in needing expensive treatment. Also many rescues demand a donation to take in a surrendered cat!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> Yes he has been vaccinated & Neutered!
> 
> I came on this forum to get advice not to be told im not looking after my kitten properly.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt you will do anything within your means to get the best possible care for Pongo, but I think you SHOULD seriously consider if you can truly afford a cat.

You are asking for advice, and though you may not get the answers you might like to hear, you will get honest answers, and you will find that everyone on this forum has the best interests of Pongo at heart. Whether you accept the advice given is entirely up to you, but you can be sure everyone who reacts to your posts is really, truly concerned about Pongo.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lel said:


> If this cat has been left without treatment other than painkillers for one day because of a lack of money then I think this is absolutely disgusting.
> 
> I do not believe in this day and age that a person over 18' even with poor credit, cannot gain access to a quick loan. Yes, the rates are horrendous, but then when you get a pet you must be able to afford it and if it needs treatment and you have not planned financially for it then you just do what you have to.


I understand your comment but i do not need someone telling me that i am being disgusting by not paying for my kitten to have his op if there was any way fro me to pay for it trust me i would! i wanted ADVICE from this website & didnt want to be CRITISISED. I have already stated that i am going to take him to a shelter which i know will treat him&not put him down tomorrow if i have no other way!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I have no doubt you will do anything within your means to get the best possible care for Pongo, but I think you SHOULD seriously consider if you can truly afford a cat.
> 
> You are asking for advice, and though you may not get the answers you might like to hear, you will get honest answers, and you will find that everyone of this forum has the best interests of Pongo at heart. Whether you accept the advice given is entirely up to you, but you can be sure everyone who reacts to your posts is really, truly concerned about Pongo.


I do understand your veiw but i just wanted advice to see whether anyone had been through the same thing or anything similar & what i had done about it.

I look after my kitten very well he gets all the love nutrition & health things he requires & he always will do but with no job & not on benefits i do not know where i am meant to find £800.00.

Thanks for reply


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I said I think the situation is disgusting and I stand by that. I also suggested that you could have got a loan and in fact you could have spent today getting one so your poor cat could be treated.

Yes what's done is done however this doesn't change the fact that animal lovers like myself will be upset by a poster who claims not to have money to treat their injured pet.

I appreciate you didn't want to be criticised but perhaps these comments will make you consider whether you should have a pet at all when you clearly cannot afford it. Sorry my post does come across harsh and it is not my intention to upset you but I stand by everything I have said.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PingPong123 said:


> I understand your comment but i do not need someone telling me that i am being disgusting by not paying for my kitten to have his op if there was any way fro me to pay for it trust me i would! i wanted ADVICE from this website & didnt want to be CRITISISED. I have already stated that i am going to take him to a shelter which i know will treat him&not put him down tomorrow if i have no other way!


I kind of took it that the "disgusting" comment was aimed at the vet who is trained to help animals, and whose job it is to help hurt animals and for one to be more concerned with collecting cash up front rather than actually doing what their life's work has prepared them to do is indeed disgusting.

I'm not in your country, but a couple of things spring to mind here:

1. Try another vet---you might be able to find one who isn't only focused on the money and might fix poor Pongo either on a payment plan or for a more reasonable rate.

2. Try some other charities than just the government. If lack of benefits stops you from qualifying for PDSA benefits, then maybe there's another place that will give you help based on your unemployed status and small income.

3. This is probably none of my business, but I'm not clear here why you aren't on benefits if you aren't employed. I'm only bringing it up since being on benefits would qualify you for the PDSA help. No criticism intended--just wondering how you're surviving and, if there's some way to sign up for benefits quickly so you can get the help you and Pongo need, maybe you should do so.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Have just read this online.

The RSPCA has Animal Centres in Blackpool, Fleetwood, Accrington, 
Preston, Wigan and Southport that provide a service to the people of 
Lancashire. The organisation provides subsidised care under the Assisted 
Welfare Scheme. 

Suggest you give them a ring asap.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

I know of a similar situation that someone on another pet forum was in. Her cat was poisoned and she took it to the vet on the middle of the night. Treatment was started, the cat improved. The vet then demanded full payment. The vet said that there was no payment plan available to her, and if she didn't pay the whole bill then her cat would be put to sleep. She eventually got the vets to work out a payment plan by stumping up a couple of hundred towards the bill to show she was serious about paying up. Maybe if you could even just get £200 together from someone, the vets might be able to come up with something. Personally I would call round all the other local vets first, surely one of them can treat your cat and have a payment plan arranged. Good luck x


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Still, having to find a great amount of money is one of the risks you take when taking a pet. This time it is an accident, but what if he turns out to have a rickety heart or diabetes....
He would need regular treatment and daily medications......
It is something you simply NEED to think about, taking care of your pet includes taking him to the vet and having him treated whenever necessary, which means you will need to be able to foot the bill.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> I kind of took it that the "disgusting" comment was aimed at the vet who is trained to help animals, and whose job it is to help hurt animals and for one to be more concerned with collecting cash up front rather than actually doing what their life's work has prepared them to do is indeed disgusting.
> 
> I'm not in your country, but a couple of things spring to mind here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, i am only 17 so i cant claim until i am 18 & my boyfriend is waiting for a CRB to start his new job so we are getting there on the job front but i am going to take him to a shelter tomorrow if there is no other way as i do not want pongo in pain

Thanks for reply


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PingPong123 said:


> Thanks for the advice, i am only 17 so i cant claim until i am 18 & my boyfriend is waiting for a CRB to start his new job so we are getting there on the job front but i am going to take him to a shelter tomorrow if there is no other way as i do not want pongo in pain
> 
> Thanks for reply


Then I've got my fingers tightly crossed that you can either find a more reasonable vet, a helpful charity or two, or a combination of those things. I hope you're making lots of calls


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can I suggest that if you do take him to a rescue where he will receive treatment before being rehomed that you also remmeber to give them a good donation to help towards these costs when you do have some money


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I don't know what the situation is like in the UK, but over here in the Netherlands, if you are under 18 and not earning your own keep, the parents are still legally responsible for their children's bills.


----------



## Monika Marta (Jun 28, 2012)

Lel said:


> If this cat has been left without treatment other than painkillers for one day because of a lack of money then I think this is absolutely disgusting.
> 
> I do not believe in this day and age that a person over 18' even with poor credit, cannot gain access to a quick loan. Yes, the rates are horrendous, but then when you get a pet you must be able to afford it and if it needs treatment and you have not planned financially for it then you just do what you have to.


I am sorry, but what is disgusting is your comment. Girl is certainly not the most responsible person in the world but trying to do right thing and seeking for help. No need to offend her, really - believe me, a lot people would not even bother to take animal to vet.

To OP: I would call different vets, animal charities in neighbourhood. Just look on internet, maybe call local shelter asking if they could advise you - possibly they can advise cheap vet or animal charity.
BTW, I cannot get that charities are so inflexible - no benefits no help. Life is not that simple.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Still, having to find a great amount of money is one of the risks you take when taking a pet. This time it is an accident, but what if he turns out to have a rickety heart or diabetes....
> He would need regular treatment and daily medications......
> It is something you simply NEED to think about, taking care of your pet includes taking him to the vet and having him treated whenever necessary, which means you will need to be able to foot the bill.


I actualy feel so heartbroken by these comments as i have treated this kitten like a child he has everything he needed the top range healthcare, beds, toys & anything else he needs, i got mae redundant and this is why i am in this situation i WAS in a reponsible place to have a kitten! I am currently looking at my poor little pongo.

the reason i do not claim benefits as i do not think it is right that people should be able to sit on their arses watching jeremy kyle, whilst getting paid for it! i have roamed my home town endlessy for weeks applying for any jobs and handed out over 100 cvs

Thanks for all your kind words & help!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I don't know what the situation is like in the UK, but over here in the Netherlands, if you are under 18 and not earning your own keep, the parents are still legally responsible for their children's bills.


So you giving out all this advice but your not even in the UK, no offence but you do not know how the system works over here so i do not appreciate your comments


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Monika Marta said:


> believe me, a lot people would not even bother to take animal to vet.


That makes it ok then does it?! Just because some situations are worse than this one does not make this one ok.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lel said:


> That makes it ok then does it?! Just because some situations are worse than this one does not make this one ok.


Atleast i took it to the vet and didnt just leave him in pain & paid for the pain killers, whilst i decided what i could do if anything & whether to take him to a shelter, i have been researching shelters all day to find a suitable one which i know will not put him down.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PingPong123 said:


> So you giving out all this advice but your not even in the UK, no offence but you do not know how the system works over here so i do not appreciate your comments


You asked for advise which you have recived. People are entitled to comment regardless of whether you like what they have posted. No one has been nasty yet you have chosen to be offended by some of the posts.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Is pongo insured? Two of my cats were poisoned a while back and as a result were in the vets for days. There was no way I could afford the bill in one go, it was over £1000. But because I was insured, I paid my excess and signed a consent to pay form which meant if the insurance providers didn't pay out, I was legally obliged to pay the amount due in installments. I'm sorry, I skimmed through the pages of this post and I'm not sure if insurance was mentioned. If you do have it, please try the above. I had to argue my case quite strongly, I argued that my cats were insured as a precaution against large vet bills and as I knew I wouldn't be able to pay thousands of pounds for accidental injuries / illnesses. Eventually they let me sign the payment form, and my insurance company paid in full. 

I do feel for you. It's an awful situation to be in when your pet is ill and despite all the precautions you have taken ie insurance, vaccinations etc you are faced with a bill that you simply cannot pay in full. That said, I also can't believe that a vet would refuse treatment to a cat with a dislocation?!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> You asked for advise which you have recived. People are entitled to comment regardless of whether you like what they have posted. No one has been nasty yet you have chosen to be offended by some of the posts.


Yes i am offended as i feel i am being personally attacked, i love my cat & all i wanted was advice & not to be slaughtered & told i am disgusting & not looking after my kitten when i got the kitten i was in a stable job and because of redundancy i cant afford it at the moment this is not a permanant position & i did not plan this when i bought the kitten.


----------



## Monika Marta (Jun 28, 2012)

Lel said:


> That makes it ok then does it?! Just because some situations are worse than this one does not make this one ok.


No. But disgusting is a strong word. And this cat has been taken to vet and his owner is trying to help. Sorry, but cannot fit 'disgusting' in there. 
Of course in ideal world every animial and every human would get the best possible treatment straight away. But our world is not ideal unfortunatelly.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> So you giving out all this advice but your not even in the UK, no offence but you do not know how the system works over here so i do not appreciate your comments


So you ask for our advice, you are quite alright with rallying a whole forum to surf the internet to get you addresses and phone numbers of organisations that can help you, but you feel you can insult us if we make some observations you don't like?

That's really, _really_ nice of you........


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

I think everyone's comments so far have been constructive and valid and Ping Pong try not to take offence to what people have said we all just want whats best for your kitten.It is commendable that you have been trying so hard to get your kitten the help that it needs.

Unfortunately in this case I think you will need to hand this kitten over to a shelter it needs treatment and soon. Again please don't take offence to what people say in this thread they all want whats best for this kitten just like you do and it really isn't anything personal.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> Is pongo insured? Two of my cats were poisoned a while back and as a result were in the vets for days. There was no way I could afford the bill in one go, it was over £1000. But because I was insured, I paid my excess and signed a consent to pay form which meant if the insurance providers didn't pay out, I was legally obliged to pay the amount due in installments. I'm sorry, I skimmed through the pages of this post and I'm not sure if insurance was mentioned. If you do have it, please try the above. I had to argue my case quite strongly, I argued that my cats were insured as a precaution against large vet bills and as I knew I wouldn't be able to pay thousands of pounds for accidental injuries / illnesses. Eventually they let me sign the payment form, and my insurance company paid in full.
> 
> I do feel for you. It's an awful situation to be in when your pet is ill and despite all the precautions you have taken ie insurance, vaccinations etc you are faced with a bill that you simply cannot pay in full. That said, I also can't believe that a vet would refuse treatment to a cat with a dislocation?!


Thankyou for the advice this is really helpful, unfortunately i do not have insurance, i will see if any other options can be taken & i have researched shleters and found a good one that never put an animal down, and rehome them & if they canot rehome them they keep them on there farm

Thankyou for reply very helpful


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

just a thought, can either of your parents take the cat to a different vet then set up a payment plan which you could pay later.
i dont even know if a rescue would take a cat knowing the vets bills would be so expensive but its worth a try.
what i dont understand is if neither of you have a job or is on benefits what money do you get for living?
did the vet actually say its a dislocated hip? if so why didnt the vet just pop it back whilst you was there....im sorry for the questions i just dont understand some of the things being posted, no reflection on you ive had a hard day at work.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have any goods that perhaps you could take to a pawn shop or similar (Cash Converters) to raise funds quickly (jewellry, xbox, camera etc) - even if you could perhaps offer the vet a down payment of £100-£200 they might be more amenable to a payment plan.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> So you ask for our advice, you are quite alright with rallying a whole forum to surf the internet to get you addresses and phone numbers of organisations that can help you, but you feel you can insult us if we make some observations you don't like?
> 
> That's really, _really_ nice of you........


Fair enough critisise me if i hadnt taken him to the vets and left him because i dont have the money, i took him to the vets & paid for the painkillers for 24hours so i can either try and find a way to pay for the treatment or to put him into a shelter


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kirkland said:


> I think everyone's comments so far have been constructive and valid and Ping Pong try not to take offence to what people have said we all just want whats best for your kitten.It is commendable that you have been trying so hard to get your kitten the help that it needs.
> 
> Unfortunately in this case I think you will need to hand this kitten over to a shelter it needs treatment and soon. Again please don't take offence to what people say in this thread they all want whats best for this kitten just like you do and it really isn't anything personal.


I have been saying all along that i am going to take him to a shelter as i do not want him in pain, i took the 24hours painkiller to see if i could find the money or funding.

thanks.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> just a thought, can either of your parents take the cat to a different vet then set up a payment plan which you could pay later.
> i dont even know if a rescue would take a cat knowing the vets bills would be so expensive but its worth a try.
> what i dont understand is if neither of you have a job or is on benefits what money do you get for living?
> did the vet actually say its a dislocated hip? if so why didnt the vet just pop it back whilst you was there....im sorry for the questions i just dont understand some of the things being posted, no reflection on you ive had a hard day at work.


Yes, in most instances, if the cat is young and stands a good chance of bring rehomed after treatment, the vet will suggest signing the cat over into their care there and then. I can't get my head around sending a kitten home with a dislocated hip either but my disclaimer is that I did skim through this thread very quickly and am tired also!


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

ChinaBlue said:


> Do you have any goods that perhaps you could take to a pawn shop or similar (Cash Converters) to raise funds quickly (jewellry, xbox, camera etc) - even if you could perhaps offer the vet a down payment of £100-£200 they might be more amenable to a payment plan.


ive got nothing at all that woould make any money for the pawn shop, i have no jewellery or anything of sych value, trust me if i did i really would pawn it in just for my kitten

thanks


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> just a thought, can either of your parents take the cat to a different vet then set up a payment plan which you could pay later.
> i dont even know if a rescue would take a cat knowing the vets bills would be so expensive but its worth a try.
> what i dont understand is if neither of you have a job or is on benefits what money do you get for living?
> did the vet actually say its a dislocated hip? if so why didnt the vet just pop it back whilst you was there....im sorry for the questions i just dont understand some of the things being posted, no reflection on you ive had a hard day at work.


the reason the vet cant pop it back in because it would just pop back out and because it would be bone to bone pongo would still be in pain, that is why the operation is so expensive because they are going to take out part of the joint and just leave it as the muscle to hold the limb & the joint together so this is why they couldnt just pop it back in.

Thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you have a laptop as you are posting.


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> the reason the vet cant pop it back in because it would just pop back out and because it would be bone to bone pongo would still be in pain, that is why the operation is so expensive because they are going to take out part of the joint and just leave it as the muscle to hold the limb & the joint together so this is why they couldnt just pop it back in.
> 
> Thanks


Did pongo have an X-ray?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> you have a laptop as you are posting.


& whats that got to do with you? i doubt i would even get £20.00 for the laptop & plus it is my only way to look fo jobs

ADVISE NOT CRITISISE!!!

thankyou


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> Did pongo have an X-ray?


the xray would have cost me £150 which i do not have this is why i had the pain releif to decide my actions.

Thankyou for reply


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

I just wondered how they could tell exactly what needed to be done without one, as it's not a simple 'pop' back in. I'm not here to criticise or pick apart what you are saying at all but, if that is what needs to be done to put his leg right then you know what you need to do. As hard as it is, you can't keep him hanging on waiting for treatment. I still can't believe a vet would let him come home


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Could you maybe ask a local cat charity for help and pay them back when you can? x


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Notnowbernard said:


> I just wondered how they could tell exactly what needed to be done without one, as it's not a simple 'pop' back in. I'm not here to criticise or pick apart what you are saying at all but, if that is what needs to be done to put his leg right then you know what you need to do. As hard as it is, you can't keep him hanging on waiting for treatment. I still can't believe a vet would let him come home


Well my vets did let him come home, so they are obviously not a good vets. hes had painkillrs for today to last till tomorrow before i hand him in to a shelter so he is not in pain.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> & whats that got to do with you? i doubt i would even get £20.00 for the laptop & plus it is my only way to look fo jobs
> 
> ADVISE NOT CRITISISE!!!
> 
> thankyou


before you start to jump down my throat i have actually sent you a private message willing to help pay for your kittens medical care, but i dont like your attitude. you are lucky people are posting to give advise as all you are doing is jumping at everybody and we are not the ones who let your 7 month old kitten out.
now i understand you are worried but lose the attitude please otherwise you will find nobody will help you. i only mentioned the laptop as if i was in your situation i would pawn my laptop, television and everything i had to give my cat the medical care which is urgently needed. 
i hope it goes well for your kittens sake.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

girlyhouse said:


> Could you maybe ask a local cat charity for help and pay them back when you can? x


They arent really any cat charitys in my area, i have however found a really nice shelte where he would not be put down would be treated and rehomed if not rehomed he would be kept on their farm.

thankyou for the advise


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What I am trying to get through to you is that, even if you manage to get the funding for this treatment, you still need to consider your present situation, and how to handle any future vet bills, should you not find a job in the foreseeable future.

I am still working, by husband is working, and neither of us have reason to believe we will be made redundant. But in view of the present financial crisis I did make some arrangements in case the worst SHOULD happen.
Not just losing our jobs or our home, but also the risk of my health deteriorating to such an extent I can no longer afford, of physically take care of my cats.
I made sure there would be someone who would take care of my cats if I no longer could.

Just like I took my friend's cats when she died. She knew she did not have to worry if something happened to her, for her friends would take on the cats.

It isn't meant as criticism, it's just a fact of life, something you need to think about and plan for. When you are responsible for someone else, whether it is a child, ageing parents, or pets, you simply need to look ahead.
As long as one has only oneself to care about, it is quite alright to think: I will cross that bridge when I get to it. But as soon as you have responsibilties for a pet, a partner or dependent children or parents, it simply doesn't work that way anymore.

You are only 17, you have so far been able to live by the day, and solve problems when they occur. I am old enough to be your mother, or even your gran, and what I am trying to give you is something I learned in my lifetime of experience.

Not to criticize you, not to make you feel bad, but to help you go ahead, plan ahead, so that you will not be taken by surprise again, the way you were this time. What I am trying to tell you is to be forwarned, Forwarned is forarmed. 
If you realistically assess your situation and the problems it poses, you can plan for it, find solutions BEFORE the problem arises.

Maybe you should apply for some kind of social benefit, any kind of benefit you are eligible for, not for yourself, but to be able to save up a little, for Pongo, for other unforseen circumstances. 

Being idealistic is good, and I applaud you for not wanting to take advantage, but being realistic, and acknowledging that sometimes, maybe, you might have to accept the money, is better.

And in the end, once you find a job, you will be paying it all back in taxes, anyway, so you are not taking anything from anybody, it will be just an advance on your future wages - and taxes......


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> before you start to jump down my throat i have actually sent you a private message willing to help pay for your kittens medical care, but i dont like your attitude. you are lucky people are posting to give advise as all you are doing is jumping at everybody and we are not the ones who let your 7 month old kitten out.
> now i understand you are worried but lose the attitude please otherwise you will find nobody will help you. i only mentioned the laptop as if i was in your situation i would pawn my laptop, television and everything i had to give my cat the medical care which is urgently needed.
> i hope it goes well for your kittens sake.


I feel that i am being attacked and critisised, that is the only reason i have jumped. i have tried my best to get the funding or find a suitable other option, i just came on here to get advise from people in similar situations not to get into arguements with people

Pongo is now going to a shelter & thats the only choice i have to stop pongo being in pain however much it might upset me i want whats best for him.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I so wish I could wave a magic wand, and fix Pongo. Sadly, life's not like that. 

You came here for help, so that is what we should try and do, not criticise. We all learn from our experiences, and I believe you truly care for Pongo. You are just young, and life can be harsh. 

I would recommend phoning round local rescues first thing tomorrow. Not sure where you are based. Explain situation. Is there a PDSA clinic or RSPCA clinic you can use? How can they help?

Just do the very best for Pongo that you can, in the situation you are in. If that means giving up Pongo, then at least you will know you did the best you could for him.

We all live and learn, sadly, and it will make you a better owner in the future. Many of us find out the hard way how expensive owning a pet can be.

For yourself, I would say - good luck with the job hunting, and I hope you find something soon. In the meantime, why shouldn't you claim benefits? You are entitled, and when you are earning, you will repay through taxes. 

Good luck to you, and special thoughts for Pongo. I am sure you won't let him suffer. I am surprised the vet didn't help you more.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> before you start to jump down my throat i have actually sent you a private message willing to help pay for your kittens medical care, but i dont like your attitude. you are lucky people are posting to give advise as all you are doing is jumping at everybody and we are not the ones who let your 7 month old kitten out.
> now i understand you are worried but lose the attitude please otherwise you will find nobody will help you. i only mentioned the laptop as if i was in your situation i would pawn my laptop, television and everything i had to give my cat the medical care which is urgently needed.
> i hope it goes well for your kittens sake.


That is incredibly generous of you but I really would urge you to think twice. There have been many members on here, even established ones who have turned out to be compulsive liars who have conned many people. I hate to hear of peoples generosity being abused so would always be sure of what you are doing


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

The OP is very young and in no way should be called disgusting. She is clearly unaware of the minimum she had to have set up. We don't know her background, she clearly has never been told or seen what we consider minimum care. Ping, a kitten that age should NEVER run free at that age. No experienced cat owner would have a kitten outside, unless in a safe backyard and fully supervised, ie watched ALL THE TIME. If you want a cat, and you wanr it to have the best and safest life, you must pop in here and read all the discussions about best food, insurance, enclosures, instead of running free. ESPECIALLY if you can't afford big vet bills. HOWEVER, if your cat is in an enclosure, you MUST make sure your kitten has at least 2 water bowls, one holding at least a weeks water, never let it get low, and never let it be the only water, or rely on it. DON'T use anything thet is higher than your kitten when it is standing on all 4 feet, so it can never drown. It sounds as tho you may be the first generation in your family and among friends, to be interested in 'Best Care' and you need to volunteer at a rescue and learn about what kittens need, how to tell good food... If you love cats and want to be proud of yourself as an owner, you need to see how much care - and how much expense, and responsibility, having a cat is. You went into cat ownership with no idea, at all. You have had a horrible ending, but it probably would have ended badly. A kitten wandering loose, is like just pushing a toddler out the front door, and being surprised when it is run over or molested, or missing.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> What I am trying to get through to you is that, even if you manage to get the funding for this treatment, you still need to consider your present situation, and how to handle any future vet bills, should you not find a job in the foreseeable future.
> 
> I am still working, by husband is working, and neither of us have reason to believe we will be made redundant. But in view of the present financial crisis I did make some arrangements in case the worst SHOULD happen.
> Not just losing our jobs or our home, but also the risk of my health deteriorating to such an extent I can no longer afford, of physically take care of my cats.
> ...


thanks for that i now know that when i get a job i will put money aside for emergencies, i cannot apply for benfits as i am only 17 you have to be 18 to apply for benefits.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

househens said:


> The OP is very young and in no way should be called disgusting. She is clearly unaware of the minimum she had to have set up. We don't know her background, she clearly has never been told or seen what we consider minimum care. Ping, a kitten that age should NEVER run free at that age. No experienced cat owner would have a kitten outside, unless in a safe backyard and fully supervised, ie watched ALL THE TIME. If you want a cat, and you wanr it to have the best and safest life, you must pop in here and read all the discussions about best food, insurance, enclosures, instead of running free. ESPECIALLY if you can't afford big vet bills. HOWEVER, if your cat is in an enclosure, you MUST make sure your kitten has at least 2 water bowls, one holding at least a weeks water, never let it get low, and never let it be the only water, or rely on it. DON'T use anything thet is higher than your kitten when it is standing on all 4 feet, so it can never drown. It sounds as tho you may be the first generation in your family and among friends, to be interested in 'Best Care' and you need to volunteer at a rescue and learn about what kittens need, how to tell good food... If you love cats and want to be proud of yourself as an owner, you need to see how much care - and how much expense, and responsibility, having a cat is. You went into cat ownership with no idea, at all. You have had a horrible ending, but it probably would have ended badly. A kitten wandering loose, is like just pushing a toddler out the front door, and being surprised when it is run over or molested, or missing.


my back garden is very highly walled and very secured with maintained area, pongo can also jump over the walls and will find a way out even if i am watching him constantly, he will still escape.

thanks for advise


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> That is incredibly generous of you but I really would urge you to think twice. There have been many members on here, even established ones who have turned out to be compulsive liars who have conned many people. I hate to hear of peoples generosity being abused so would always be sure of what you are doing


i wasnt coming on here expecting people to donate for pongo he is my responsibility, i just wanted to get some advise on any other options there are, the suggestion from catcoonz was very kind and is very generous but that is not what i set out to acheive.

Thanks


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Jiskefet, I can't quote your last post as I'm using an ancient iPod with a terrible browser but after reading that I think I want you to be my substitute mum / gran! Great life advice! :thumbup:


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

You can claim Income Support if you are under 18.

Before you say you cant, I work in Benefits. Yes you can.


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear you are in this situation, I am not really going to be much help but I do hope you get this sorted and pongo gets the treatment he needs.

I agree with what everyone has posted and try to get together £100/£200 and hopefully the vet sees this as you are serious about paying and gives you a payment plan, this little kitty needs his treatment ASAP. You say you would pay it if you could so don't think about the huge £800 bill now, just try and think of getting a smaller sun together ASAP and the vets might help you.

And for the future plans, you say you have been made redundant and are looking for work but yet you won't claim any benefits? Those benefits are there for people in your situation until you find something, so I suggest you take the help, if you don't want the money put it in savings.

i insure 2 kittens for £12 a month, ok I know that doesn't help your situation now, but hopefully you will find a way to pay for treatment and be able to keep your kitty and then make plans so this situation does not happen again.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

i have uploaded a picture of pongo for you all to see


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> You can claim Income Support if you are under 18.
> 
> Before you say you cant, I work in Benefits. Yes you can.


if i thought i could claim income support i would,

thanks for reply


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> if i thought i could claim income support i would,
> 
> thanks for reply


i have actually just looked on the job centre website & i did not realise you could claim income support i thought you could only claim over 18 for job seekers, sorry for above comment was miss informed thanks for the advise appreciated


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> if i thought i could claim income support i would,
> 
> thanks for reply


You can also claim JSA (job seekers) but only in exceptional circumstances, i.e. if you are estranged from your parents.

If your partner is over 18 he can claim even if he is working If you live together you will be entitled to the couples rate, minus whatever he earns per week. Its unlikely he would get JSA contribution based so income based would be around £110 per week less his weekly income if he works.


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> if i thought i could claim income support i would,
> 
> thanks for reply


I don't understand why you can't if you have been made redundant you should be able to? Sorry I'm no expert but if you are not in education then yes you can?

Sorry I'm not getting at you in any way just trying to understand 

Edit: just read your post you say you have checked and can claim income support


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> You can also claim JSA (job seekers) but only in exceptional circumstances, i.e. if you are estranged from your parents.
> 
> If your partner is over 18 he can claim even if he is working If you live together you will be entitled to the couples rate, minus whatever he earns per week. Its unlikely he would get JSA contribution based so income based would be around £110 per week less his weekly income if he works.


thanks for the advise didnt know any of this really appeciate it


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> thanks for the advise didnt know any of this really appeciate it


Do you think you can re think the situation? Maybe ring round more vets and ask for their advice re costs?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

tinky75 said:


> Do you think you can re think the situation? Maybe ring round more vets and ask for their advice re costs?


i am going to have another ring round tomorrow of the relevent fundin options and vetss available in my area


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> thanks for the advise didnt know any of this really appeciate it


Tell me to mind my own business, but do you and your partner live alone together, or do you live with your family?

If you live together you should also be entitled to housing and council tax benefit, which will entitle you to PDSA help, no matter how much benefit you actually get.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

If this makes me unpopular then so be it <deep breath>

But, people that cannot afford pets should not have them. I mean, you should be prepared for any eventuality, because when you take a pet on it becomes part of your family.

Sorry if that seem harsh and I have sympathy for people that love cats/dogs/all animals but if you cannot provide a loving, stable home with a guarantee that no matter what, you will always be there to look after them and protect them and keep them healthy and safe then you should wait until you are in a position to do so.

I _really _ hope that Pongo gets the treatment he needs.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> Tell me to mind my own business, but do you and your partner live alone together, or do you live with your family?
> 
> If you live together you should also be entitled to housing and council tax benefit, which will entitle you to PDSA help, no matter how much benefit you actually get.


no all this information is helpful as i had no idea about any of these which you can claim for below 18, we live with his parents i have recently moved in with them, does that mean we could claim housing and council tax or just jobseekers/income support

thanks for all your help really appreciated


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

LOLcats said:


> If this makes me unpopular then so be it <deep breath>
> 
> But, people that cannot afford pets should not have them. I mean, you should be prepared for any eventuality, because when you take a pet on it becomes part of your family.
> 
> ...


i understand this but up until recently i could offer him a loving and stable home no matter what, i am hopefully going to either get funding for the op or take him to a shelter where he will get the necessary care for my pongo, as all i want is for him to be okay as we all love him very much he is such a lovely cat and so young


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> no all this information is helpful as i had no idea about any of these which you can claim for below 18, we live with his parents i have recently moved in with them, does that mean we could claim housing and council tax or just jobseekers/income support
> 
> thanks for all your help really appreciated


You won't be able to claim housing or council tax benefit if you live with his parents, as neither of you are responsible for paying the rent
This wont stop you claiming JSA or Income Support though.

Best thing to do is go to your nearest job centre asap and they can sit down with you and tell you what you can claim.


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, ask them if either of you can apply for a crisis loan as well.

You might not get one, and it might not be much. But if you do it will help pay for Pongo's treatment.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> Oh, ask them if either of you can apply for a crisis loan as well.
> 
> You might not get one, and it might not be much. But if you do it will help pay for Pongo's treatment.


Thankyou for all the advice it really is apprciated, okay so jobseekers & income support we could be ellegeble for, and the crisis loan what are the requirements for that and do you have to pay it back?

Thankyou for all the advice


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure about the criteria for Crisis Loans.

I actually work in housing benefits not DWP benefits (jobseekers, income support etc), but they are linked and we do know a lot about DWP benefits.

You do have to pay it back, I'm not sure at what rate. I imagine it's a percentage of your income. I think in certain circumstances you can get a crisis loan even if you aren't on benefits at the time, but you would need to check that with them.

www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBen...tsAndOtherSupport/On_a_low_income/DG_10018856


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> I'm not sure about the criteria for Crisis Loans.
> 
> I actually work in housing benefits not DWP benefits (jobseekers, income support etc), but they are linked and we do know a lot about DWP benefits.
> 
> You do have to pay it back, I'm not sure at what rate. I imagine it's a percentage of your income. I think in certain circumstances you can get a crisis loan even if you aren't on benefits at the time, but you would need to check that with them.


Ohh right thankyou for all your help, didnt know you could claim if you are under 18, i am going to enquire first thing in the morning really appreciate it all


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck, hope you get something sorted.

Please take on board what others have said though, you really are going to need some sort of emergency fund or pet insurance.
Insurance for one cat is very cheap if you shop around.

Wishing kitty all the best.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

jess91 said:


> Good luck, hope you get something sorted.
> 
> Please take on board what others have said though, you really are going to need some sort of emergency fund or pet insurance.
> Insurance for one cat is very cheap if you shop around.
> ...


me and my boyfriend hae both said we will gladly pay up to £20 a month for insurance if we can get the funding instead of taking him to a shelter we will definately get insurance or put money away every month,

thanks for all your advice really really is appreciated 

hopefuly we can get things sorted & keep out pongo at home well & healthy where he belongs with his mummy & daddy 

thanks again


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Couple of things: Are your boyfriend's parents claiming benefits? If so, you could get them to go with you to PDSA. Secondly, I dont think the PDSA will turn you away, given that you are not earning and that your cat needs urgent treatment. I have even read somewhere that they will treat your pet and set up a payment plan if youre not entitled to PDSA for free.

Please phone them in the morning. They are true animal lovers and I am certain they will help you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> That is incredibly generous of you but I really would urge you to think twice. There have been many members on here, even established ones who have turned out to be compulsive liars who have conned many people. I hate to hear of peoples generosity being abused so would always be sure of what you are doing


Actually it *is* possible to help people on the forum who are genuine and are in desperate need of help with vet bills - I have done so myself, and am 100% sure I have not been conned.

Here is how it works:- Ask the FM to PM you the name of their vet. 
Check out it is a genuine vet (most have web sites). Take the phone number
from the website and with the permission of the FM, phone the vet and check what treatment is required for her/his cat. If the vet confirms what the FM has said, then you pay the vet your contribution to the bill, over the phone with a credit card.

I would be willing to help Ping Pong with a contribution towards the vets bills, done on this basis.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

chillminx said:


> Actually it *is* possible to help people on the forum who are genuine and are in desperate need of help with vet bills - I have done so myself, and am 100% sure I have not been conned.
> 
> Here is how it works:- Ask the FM to PM you the name of their vet.
> Check out it is a genuine vet (most have web sites). Take the phone number
> ...


Yes, you are right but there are also members here who have conned many people. A member a while ago (with the TV cat) was a classic example. Bleated on about how her animals meant the world to her & was found out to have sold one if her dogs, rehomed the other that she claimed had died & the was advertising her beloved (sick) TV cat who she had 'rescued' for sale on Facebook. She was also offered financial help by some members & I rely hope that nobody did actually go through with that as I would be suprised if the animals would have seen a penny of that

As lovely a gesture as you are making I think people do need to reconsider giving strangers money, but ultimately it is your decision. I hope that your kindness is not abused. I also think that alot of people are very kind & would hand over money without checking, not because they are foolish but because they hate to think of animals in distress & it concerns me that threads such as these (i am not accusing the OP of anything under hand btw) can encourage people to offer financial support .


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Pongo is beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

I can't quite remember where in lancashire you said you are but i know of a vet here in Blackpool who is VERY cheap 

Pet Health Centre - Blackpool | Robert Jones Veterinary Surgery

I'm certain his bill would be cheaper ( A LOT cheaper ) and he may offer you a payment plan 

Give him a call


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Goodness me poor little pongo 

Hope he gets the treatment he desperately needs soon!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Has anyone heard how pongo is? Xx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

OP I hope you manger to get your kitten the vetinary help he needs today.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i dont think mud-slinging or bickering is going to help this poor cat

ladies.... please....

op... im sure has had an ear-ful.. and i hope she will come back once everything is sorted and take in all the advice and comments been given!!!


op the ladies are correct ring around your vets , one off them will allow you to pay in split payments

for anybody saying why have a pet if you cannot afford the treatment, theres a difference between vaccinations cat food and litter and then an 800 pound bill....<<i know you will say they should not have a pet then, but i assure you there are more people than will be willing to say they dont have that sort off money spare....

im sure o.p feels terrible... but seriously the best needs off this cat needs to put first

op i hope you have managed to find a vet please come back and let us know xxxx

if he cant be treated or you cant afford then please do the right thing and take him to a shelter xxx


----------



## Melba (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of the comments on here really have been unncessary. I don't think this girl is an irresponsible owner. She got him vaccinated and neutered and clearly loves the kitten dearly. If anything she has been young and naive and has learnt a lesson that many people who think "we'll be okay without insurnace" have learnt the hard way.

Whilst I agree Pongo needs immediate help and needs to go to a shelter, she should be told that even if she gets insurance now, they will most likely not cover anything relating to this accident. I'm sure Pongo will need a lot of aftercare, medicine, therapy to recover and I don't think the OP will be able to cover these costs for the next 15 or so years he may live. So sadly, I think irrespective of whether she gets the benefits or not Pongo needs to go to a home where an owner can comfortably afford to care for him for the rest of his life. 

We all know what happened to Rabbitmonkee who lived with her bf's family and now none of either families want to help take care of Mollie after they broke up etc and now her future of being shipped around foster homes is uncertain. I think it would be unfair for PingPong's other half to take on all the burden of the costs when he is only just finding his feet in a career and it will add an inevitable strain on their relationship. 


Pingpong, I hate to say that you should give up your cat but I think in this situation this may be what is best. With all the opinions and advice you have recieved you have to make the choice which is in the best interests of Pongo which I am sure is of the utmost concern to you. Best of luck! And I hope that Pongo gets better asap


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> > As lovely a gesture as you are making I think people do need to reconsider giving strangers money, but ultimately it is your decision. I hope that your kindness is not abused. I also think that alot of people are very kind & would hand over money without checking, not because they are foolish but because they hate to think of animals in distress & it concerns me that threads such as these (i am not accusing the OP of anything under hand btw) can encourage people to offer financial support .
> 
> 
> If/when I offer support it is entirely for the sake of the animal that is suffering, and needs vet help. By speaking to the vet on the phone I can ascertain what the facts of the situation are and determine whether what the FM is saying is genuine. The vets I have spoken to on such occasions have been treating the specific cats I am referring to, for a while, so they are aware of all the health issues.
> ...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I agree with Chillminx.
The OP sounds like a thoroughly genuine, loving pet owner, who may, indeed, not have considered all the risks and responsibilities involved when she first decided to have a kitten. But then, at that point she did have a job and could well afford even the forseeable exta cost having a cat may entail.

And how many 17 year-olds will truly be able to fathom what it means to take on a responsibility for maybe the next 20 years? They haven't even been around that long, themselves. When it comes to that, there are quite a lot of people twice or thrice that age, that show less sense of responsibility than Ping Pong.
Ping Pong was overlooking some (to us) obvious aspects of responsible cat ownership, and reacted overly defensive to some criticisms, but all that is very much part of being a teenager, and let's face it, in this case, a teenager facing a horrible dilemma and a huge responsibility.

All in all, I think she is doing quite well. She stayed on the forum, even though some of our advice upset her, she did take on board a lot of the advice given, and, hopefully, is acting on it right now.

I don't know if I'd have done much better at that age. 
I'd probably have groveled at the vets to please let me clean the clinic every night by means of payment, if he wouldn't give me a payment plan. Or I'd have run to my parents, begging them to lend me the money, or sold my moped (which I couldn't really do without), which would have taken more time than I could afford, anyway....

Fortunately, these days, we have the internet, so we can ask the entire world if anyone knows of any better options.

And hopefully, the gorgeous Pongo is being treated by a more humane and realistic vet right now, and Ping Pong will be eligible for some form of benefit, so she will be able to pay in installments and save up a little for future unpleasant surprises....

Please DO let us know how your beautiful chap is getting on......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Notnowbernard said:


> Jiskefet, I can't quote your last post as I'm using an ancient iPod with a terrible browser but after reading that I think I want you to be my substitute mum / gran! Great life advice! :thumbup:


Be careful what you wish for.........


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow I obviously log off too early in the evening 

Poor little kitten, I do hope that no online activity this morning means that the OP is sorting the little chap out and got him the medical attention he clearly needs. 

I know the OP mentioned he gets the best health care, but clearly doesn't have insurance, otherwise this thread wouldn't have gone the way it has.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

All of my family have been ringing round all different vets, charities & all sorts

All the different vets says there is no point changing vets as you will still have to pay for the initial consultation & then they might do an xray and it come back that he just needs to rest & have painkillers.

All the charities said they cant help because im not on any type of benefits (even the vet who does surgery if you donate to the charit).

& the Rspca Pdsa Blue Cross they will not help either because i am not on benefits.

My mum is currently ringing up the vets where i took him to see if we can get an xray done on him & see what is actually wrong (pay for this on monthly agreement) but if he does still need the surgery we will have to take him to a sheler which i am willing to do if its whats best for pongo


Pongo is doing good he his currently snuggeld up next to me & if we cannot get him sorted we will be taking him to a shelter this afternoon where he can be taken care of & get the treatment he needs 
Thankyou for advice & replys


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Please keep us informed. It must be really hard for you.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Cats cats cats said:


> Pongo is beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
> 
> I can't quite remember where in lancashire you said you are but i know of a vet here in Blackpool who is VERY cheap
> 
> ...


Did you try this vet?
Sounds like a reasonable option, if you can get Pongo there.....
If I read the maps right, it should be just about 25 miles by motorway.....


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> All of my family have been ringing round all different vets, charities & all sorts
> 
> All the different vets says there is no point changing vets as you will still have to pay for the initial consultation & then they might do an xray and it come back that he just needs to rest & have painkillers.
> 
> ...


Go here Greater Manchester Animal Hospital - Detail - rspca.org.uk

Sit there all day until you're called in. They will not turn you away,


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

I could also make a small contribution, done in the way outlined above - just PM me with the details, i hate to think of a cat suffering.

Can i just check, though - what is actually happening with the cats dislocated leg / hip? Has he been treated yet? Sorry if I have missed something - in work and cant be on t'internet too much


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Endymion said:


> > I could also make a small contribution, done in the way outlined above - just PM me with the details, i hate to think of a cat suffering.
> 
> 
> Bless you Endymion
> ...


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

My brother took his dog to the PDSA, even though he works (naughty, I know) he took along someone he knows on benefits and said she was caring for the dog whilst he was ill, the PDSA sorted the dog out with medicine...

Not advocating fraud but its always a possibility :blushing:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I do hope you have managed to find a reasonable vet who will x ray Pongo, on a monthly payment plan. Perhaps your boyfriends parents could vouch for you. Then you will know what treatment - and cost - is necessary, and you will know where you stand. His painkillers will have worn off by now.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Endymion said:


> My brother took his dog to the PDSA, even though he works (naughty, I know) he took along someone he knows on benefits and said she was caring for the dog whilst he was ill, the PDSA sorted the dog out with medicine...
> 
> Not advocating fraud but its always a possibility :blushing:


I hope your brother makes a generous contribution when he can to repay the charity! 

It saddens me to hear of people abusing a system, sadly appears to be common place now.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm really starting to worry about poor Pongo and the OP now. I do hope she comes back.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Endymion said:


> My brother took his dog to the PDSA, even though he works (naughty, I know) he took along someone he knows on benefits and said she was caring for the dog whilst he was ill, the PDSA sorted the dog out with medicine...
> 
> Not advocating fraud but its always a possibility :blushing:


Yay defrauding a charity that's something to be proud of  I cannot believe that people think this is ok and actively encourage it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> I'm really starting to worry about poor Pongo and the OP now. I do hope she comes back.


I am in touch with OP, her mum is still waiting for a promised call-back from the vet re: a payment plan to get the x-ray done.
I hope something is sorted out today before the surgery closes.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread - I'm sorry to hear about Pongo and the situation you are in  

You've been given great advice and support by caring members on here. I just hope you can find a vet or rescue that is willing to help with a payment plan. 

Wishing you and Pongo all the best. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> I am in touch with OP, her mum is still waiting for a promised call-back from the vet re: a payment plan to get the x-ray done.
> I hope something is sorted out today before the surgery closes.


My mum never received a call back from the vets as she was promised (the manager had finsihed for the day & the receptionist was very annoyed she hasnt called back so now we have to wait until tomorrow morning if we cannot sort out nything else)

Thanks for advice & replys


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> My mum never received a call back from the vets as she was promised (the manager had finsihed for the day & the receptionist was very annoyed she hasnt called back so now we have to wait until tomorrow morning if we cannot sort out nything else)
> 
> Thanks for advice & replys


And presumably Pongo will be in agony?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

WriterC said:


> And presumably Pongo will be in agony?[/QUOTE/]
> 
> He doesnt appear to be in agony hes asleep, if nothing is sorted first thing then he is going to a shelter, i am doing the best i can but because the vets didnt ring me back i am now stuck so please if you havent got anything nice to say dont say it


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

PingPong123 said:


> My mum never received a call back from the vets as she was promised (the manager had finsihed for the day & the receptionist was very annoyed she hasnt called back so now we have to wait until tomorrow morning if we cannot sort out nything else)
> 
> Thanks for advice & replys


I don't understand this. You waited all day & your cat has still not been seen. Has he even got any more pain relief?

Personally I would not have waited for a call but been ringing up myself. Your poor cat


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I don't understand this. You waited all day & your cat has still not been seen. Has he even got any more pain relief?
> 
> Personally I would not have waited for a call but been ringing up myself. Your poor cat


My mum has rang up 3 times between the times she was told the manager was in a meeting, the manager obviously doesnt care about animals & there welfare as they were too bothered about finishing work on time then ringing my mum back to help a sick kitten.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

PingPong123 said:


> My mum never received a call back from the vets as she was promised (the manager had finsihed for the day & the receptionist was very annoyed she hasnt called back so now we have to wait until tomorrow morning if we cannot sort out nything else)
> 
> Thanks for advice & replys


It's been my general experience that the front desk and management at a vet's office is rarely great and you have to keep on them if you want to get anything accomplished. One of the only reasons I've stayed with our current vet as long as I have is that the staff is mostly great. Good luck tomorrow getting things accomplished and I hope you can keep Pongo comfortable for another night until the stupid manager decides to take this seriously.

This is long term good news, though, that something is getting worked out and it sounds like not only will Pongo get the care he needs and will get to stay with you and your BF.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

As i say, deffo not advocating defrauding a charity, was just saying x


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh no, poor Pongo  This vet sounds rubbish!! I do hope they call you first thing tomorrow and get something sorted for this beautiful boy xx


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am not sure I would have waited for a phone call, the other week when I was worried about Cookie, I turned up and sat in the waiting room. I was seen quite quickly. They don't seem to like upset owners sat in the waiting room.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i echo some off the other sweet ladies.... if somebody is in direct contact with the vet i will be happy to donate .... it wont be much im afraid i dont have much money, but if it helps this little kitten get his treatments...thats what matters

op i hope your kitty is seen quickly and i hope hes not in too much pain  not sure what to suggest about the financial side off things... if you are worried about future mis-haps (cat bcoming ill) i definetly think you should hand him to the shelter  i know from experience , cats dont express pain very well, they arent like people.

glad you came back and it does sound like you are a loving owner or you would not have posted for help xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Whereabouts are you? Perhaps you could put feelers out on here for sympathetic cheaper vets in your area?

All you can do is phone vets immediately tomorrow am. If you change vets, they can talk to each opther. Talk finances. Get more painkiller. Then you know exactly where you stand and whether you can help Pongo yourself.

You also need to talk to local shelter to get confirmation that they can actually take Pongo, if you can't find the cost of treatment yourself. Sadly, the problem isn't going to go away. It may be that you will have no choice but to have Pongo put to sleep, if you can't access treatment. Awful decision to make, but at least Pongo won't be in great pain any more. This must be awful for you and Pongo. Please try and do something tomorrow.


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> He doesnt appear to be in agony hes asleep, if nothing is sorted first thing then he is going to a shelter, i am doing the best i can but because the vets didnt ring me back i am now stuck so please if you havent got anything nice to say dont say it


What on earth have you been doing all day? I think you should find a shelter to take him now, and take him. He'd be far better off than someone who ignores their cat's alleged agony for a full day and let's mummy make three phone calls.

I'm struggling to understand why anyone is willing to donate to allow someone like you to keep an animal.

And before you start - I gave you advice this morning which would have ensured Pongo would've been treated today and you ignored it.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

What happened to you taking the cat to the shelter if you couldn't get help with the cost?

I thought you said you were going to do that somewhere?

Cats do not express pain like we do. Animals are wired to not show pain; if they were in the wild, they would become a target for other cats and predators. If your cat has a dislocated joint, it will be in a lot of pain.

Whether you are genuine or not, I find this thread very hard to deal with.

I will not be viewing it any more or replying and I urge others to do the same because the advice has been provided on what to do and many times over.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

To be fair the OP has said her cat doesn't *appear* to be in pain, and that he is just sleeping a lot possibly due to the painkillers. I am not saying this makes it OK to put off getting treatment, far from it. But that being a young inexperienced owner the OP may be misled by the cat's apparent docile state. Hopefully she is taking to heart what FMs are telling her regarding cats' ability to hide pain. 

Generous immediate help has been offered to the OP, and if she does not take it I will be very disappointed......and surprised frankly.


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

I am very upset and distressed by this whole thing - how long has this cat had a dislocated hip now, 3 days? This is awful and this cat needs to be dealt with immediately - I can't see any trained vet letting a cat go about with dislocated hip, just do whatever it takes to get help for this animal, beg steal or or borrow, camp out at the vets or PDsa, heck I even got rightly criticised for saying my brother pretended to be on benefits to get PDsa help and whilst that's not great he was in a similar situation and tbh I would do whatever it takes to get my cat out of pain and suffering, even fraud if i absolutely had no option, I put my cats welfare above everything in an emergency, I would walk over hot coals.

Are you actually genuine? I have offered to help and maybe that will only be a few pounds but you could take my money and give it the vet and say here, take this and please help my cat I am desperate. However you have not pm'd me???

It's not your right to have a pet, you need to be reasonably sure you can care for it in all eventualities, and that means having enough money or resources to pay for medical care. My 2 cats cost us around £80 - £100 a month in total and we are not well off but we have made the decision to have pets so we have to back that up with the cash.

Wtf is going on here, get that cat sorted out and do it now, no more fannying around with phonecalls. And if you want p be snooty with me, remember I have made helpful suggestions and even offered you my own money, but I car far more about your poor kitten than about you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Read this

Tailwaggers Club Trust : Helping sick & injure animals

contact them on

[email protected]

They might just help


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

An offer has been made to the OP to pay for the x-ray in full and to help with any further treatments if need be.

So if she is genuine and has not been chased off this forum by constant attacks Pongo will be sorted.


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> An offer has been made to the OP to pay for the x-ray in full and to help with any further treatments if need be.
> 
> So if she is genuine and has not been chased off this forum by constant attacks Pongo will be sorted.


I am really gratefull for all the offers for donations it really is very appreciated, if i had the money i would gladly give every penny i could to make pongo better & i will give every penny of the small money i receive from my mum every week to make him better


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> An offer has been made to the OP to pay for the x-ray in full and to help with any further treatments if need be.
> 
> So if she is genuine and has not been chased off this forum by constant attacks Pongo will be sorted.


I do hope so.

I don't think she has had constant attacks though. I think coming on a forum of animal lovers and posting what she has,it is an understandable reaction. It would be much more worrying if everyone was like 'whatever' 

I may not have the funds to offer a large amount but im happy to make a small donation and loads of people have said the same, I actually think the poster had had lots of support. I always speak my mind but ivegot a big heart,hence my offer of money


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Endymion said:


> I do hope so.
> 
> I don't think she has had constant attacks though. I think coming on a forum of animal lovers and posting what she has,it is an understandable reaction. It would be much more worrying if everyone was like 'whatever'


I know where you are coming from and I have spoken my mind to irresponsible pet owners on here. Some even said I was rude as I said I was angry. Hey ho.

Being only 17 I have more sympathy for her being irresponsible and I bet she has learned her lesson


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the OP has been treated remarkably well tbh. All I know is that I feel sick that the poor cat has not been treated yet.

He is in pain. And another day has gone by with no treatment. 

I could cry.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can we please know how Pongo gets on with his treatment and what the outcome is? Thanks.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't believe this is still going on, that poor little baby 

The pain relief must have worn off by now, how is he eating and using his litter? 

I really really hope the OP is at the vets as I type this!!

So distressing and frustrating to read


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> I can't believe this is still going on, that poor little baby
> 
> The pain relief must have worn off by now, how is he eating and using his litter?
> 
> ...


pongo is eating his food & drinking his water & using his litter tray as normal 

my little man is doing okay & i am in the process of gettong him booked in at vets

thankyoy for. Everybodys advice & replys


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I though he was having an x-ray which would require a GA so surely he shouldn't have any food :confused1:

It's 11:30 & he still hasn't been seen


----------



## WriterC (Jul 27, 2012)

PingPong123 said:


> pongo is eating his food & drinking his water & using his litter tray as normal
> 
> my little man is doing okay & i am in the process of gettong him booked in at vets
> 
> thankyoy for. Everybodys advice & replys


What do you mean you're "in the process"?! It takes a simple phone call. Something you should have done yesterday when you were given many offers of financial help, as well as a way of getting Pogo treated for free that day. I don't even want to speculate as to why you haven't done that.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome at the vets for Pongo! Please update us as soon as you have any news?


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

chillminx said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for a good outcome at the vets for Pongo! Please update us asi soon as you have any news?


I will keep everyone updated 

thanks for advice & replys


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Do let us know how Pongo gets on at the vets today. Can't imagine how painful it must be for him to try and get around with a dislocated leg.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't believe this thread!

Been reading it since the start and thought the poor cat would have been helped by now. People have offered help and advice and still nothing seems to have been done.

Words fail me


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you still taking him to the same vet whose office couldn't be arsed to call back yesterday? I would really try a different one----and burn down the office of the first--serves them right. This is ridiculous and the vet should really have his license pulled to let an injury of this nature drag on like this. If you're still taking him to the first vet, I think it might be constructive to find a way to let him know how utterly crappy his manager is. This is really unconscionable. I'm already disturbed by them anyway, given the fact that no xray was taken before and he felt confident telling you that it would cost 800 (sorry, don't have the pound character) for a procedure that he couldn't even know was absolutely necessary.

I agree with some of the other folks on here. This was an emergency and should be treated as such. Go to the vet's office and sit there looking distraught and sad until they see you. The manager can only hide for so long. He or she is not running a major corporation, so can't possibly be in meetings all of the time.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i am still annoyed that pongo wasnt treated before but saying this i am glad you have finally had the poor kitten seen by a vet. i hope pongo makes a full recovery and look forward to hearing he is fine.
as you didnt accept my offer to help financially this is fine as i will donate the funds between 2 animal charities instead so other animals can benefit.
hope pongo will soon be running around happy and please do take out pet insurance for him just incase you need this, its better to be covered than being stuck again later.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Please let's not bicker.

I think we can all agree on one thing. We all want a good outcome for Pongo, sooner rather than later.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm looking forward to hearing updates on little Pongo. It sounds like the wheels are definitely well in motion for getting him the care he needs, thanks to the generosity of people on this forum


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I am repeating myself here but for everyone who is not able to read a thread fully and then keep making comments:

*Someone was kind enough to pay for the x-ray AND the operation IN FULL!!!*

OP has taken this person up on the offer and things are moving along.


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

PingPong123 said:


> I think you should just not read this thread anymore as you really dont know whats gone on & i have researched charitoes with funding & no help is given unless you are oncouncil tax or housing benefits if you do not beleve me you can check the websites, so i have done my research & pogo is now getting sorted so comments like these really arent helpful anymore & yes i should have got insurance or had an emergency fund but when i got pongo i did have a job.
> 
> Thankyou for replies &advice


is Pogo having the op now? how is he?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

If we are not careful this thread will be closed soon!

We all just want to know how pongo is doing after his op now? 

What's done is done


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry, but can I make a suggestion. For all those that want to argue over who said what, can you move on to another thread. Some of us are interested in the good, sensible advice that is being offered by some very understanding and knowledgeable people. We are concerned about the little one. We want to know how hes doing & whats happening in his treatment and not go through post after post of arguing. 
Rant over. 
OP please let us know the update when you have one.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone offered to pay for the xray and op in full ? ? ? Really ?

WOW , how generous   that person should step forward and receive the praise due to them  

I'm really taken aback by this , i never realised such kindness existed 

bless you whoever you are xxx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Someone offered to pay for the xray and op in full ? ? ? Really ?
> 
> WOW , how generous   that person should step forward and receive the praise due to them
> 
> ...


The person wants to stay anonymous for various reasons. But I can fill you in on a few details I know. It took some time today to arrange everything between the donor, vet and OP. Pongo is being seen by a vet tomorrow morning who can do the x-ray and the operation. The vet where the OP went first has not got the facilities.

In return for this kind gesture the OP has agreed to work for a charity whilst she is unemployed. :thumbup:

May I ask anyone who wants to rant on about the length of this process please to bite their tongue?
thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i think thats very generous of the person who is helping financially and for the cat owner to work for a charity is great as they will learn so much about animal care.
i worked for the cp and it was so rewarding and i learnt more doing this than i would have by reading books.
well done to you for putting your attitude away and im looking forward to hearing about little pongo. i know how worrying all this was for you and hope you can understand the reasons behind mine and others posts, we just care about animals and when we read a kitten is in pain it is very hard for us all just to ignore and say oh well thats ok then.
i dont want this thread closed due to arguements as i want to know how pongo is doing everyday until he has made a full recovery. what the owner can do is look for pet insurance now just incase another accident happens.
sending big hugs to pongo.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

nightkitten said:


> > The person wants to stay anonymous for various reasons. But I can fill you in on a few details I know. It took some time today to arrange everything between the donor, vet and OP. Pongo is being seen by a vet tomorrow morning who can do the x-ray and the operation. The vet where the OP went first has not got the facilities.
> >
> > In return for this kind gesture the OP has agreed to work for a charity whilst she is unemployed. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If the vet is involved directly then it has to be a true story, doesn't it. The delay in treatment was unfortunate but is now solved - surely that's what matters?

Love to see a photo of Pongo.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closed for moderation


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Re-opened with some posts removed. I apologise for any that were removed merely for the continuity of the thread. 
I do realise that people were very concerned about Pongo and the OP has come in for a lot of criticism, which is fair enough but the very personal insults will not be tolerated. Perhaps if others thought, 'there but for the Grace of God go I' they might think twice about their remarks.
I wish Pongo all the best and hope that the OP is able to find employment soon. And thank you for the kind generosity of the person who has paid for Pongo's treatment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

spid said:


> > Love to see a photo of Pongo.
> 
> 
> Spid -- OP posted a photo of Pongo early in the thread, first or 2nd page I think. He looks a real sweetie:001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

chillminx said:


> spid said:
> 
> 
> > Spid -- OP posted a photo of Pongo early in the thread, first or 2nd page I think. He looks a real sweetie:001_wub:
> ...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Pic is on page 8 and yes he really does look a cutie xxxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Cannot get my head around this 20 pager!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

spid said:


> Lordy that's 17 pages back!


You need to increase the number of posts per page, it's only 4 or me


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How kind, caring and generous of the person that is helping out with the financials of Pongo's x-ray and op  :thumbup:

Ping Pong, well done for helping out at a charity :thumbup: 

I hope all goes well tomorrow for Pongo, sending positive and healing vibes and big (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing outcome!

Good luck to Pongo over the next few days....hopefully, he will be home and fighting fit in no time.

PingPong, I hope you enjoy your charity work and find it rewarding. I'm sure you will learn a lot from it


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

spid said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Lordy that's 17 pages back!
> ...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Nightkitten for keeping us informed of what was happening to the little kitten.

A huge well done and thanks to the generous person who is funding the X ray and op.

Well done also to Pingpong, for offering in return to volunteer for the charity - life takes strange twists and turns, so who knows where this may lead you in the future.

And finally - the best of luck little Pongo, for your op tomorrow. May you make a speedy recovery.

Pingpong -perhaps you could start a new thread to let us know how Pongo's Xray, op and recovery goes. it would be lovely to know how he is doing.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ping Pong, we will be waitting tomorrow to hear all the positive news. Whoever helped out, God bless you. Paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Good luck Pongo:thumbup: You have quite a following on here.
Hope your op goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## Endymion (Feb 27, 2011)

Best of luck to pongo for his op xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Good Luck on the opp tomorrow. He is very handsome 

Looks like my Dax


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Whilst I do think the OP has acted irresponsibly & I hope this incident has highlighted the importance of having insurance or savings to cover unexpected vets bills, I really do think it has also demonstrated how incredibly kind & generous members here have been to have offered financial help in this instance.

I hope Pongos op goes well today & I really hope the OP appreciates just what an amazing offer of help this has been. I believe it was mentioned in another post that the OP will work for a charity for a period which I think would be a lovely way to show how thankful they are & to help others in need


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

What an absolutely fantastic outcome. Yes, I despaired for the OP and didn't post because I wasn't sure I knew what I'd end up saying, but good on Pongo's mum for sticking around through thick and thin where many more would have fled. She's remained gracious throughout and now finally Pongo will be treated and she'll be able to keep him, with a huge lesson learnt. You can't say fairer than that.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought just the same as you Misi. The same reason why I didn't post.
This girl is just 17 and I think most have us would have done things differently if we could go back in time. Things we regret doing or not doing.
Going through life is one long education.
Forums like this do help everyone at some time or other. I for one have learn't a lot since coming on here.
When I had my first cat I was very young and there was no such thing as insurances and when he had an accident I remember taking the new boots I had just bought that day back to the shop so I could pay the vet.
Hence savings account for my cats ever since.

So I hope Pongo and his mum will continue to stay on here and any advice they might need how ever small in the future they can come on here and get some friendly help.


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

good luck pongo, i think all the difference off opinions is a good thing or how else would we learn new things ? or a different view off things

i just have to say you ladies have helped me so much, with advice and just generally being here for a good chat.

im so pleased pongo is getting the help he needs x :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been following this thread and wanted to say Good luck today Pongo !!! really do hope everything goes well (((((((((((())))))))))))))))

What an amazing thing for someone to dontate all the money ! the OP is very lucky to have found our forum and the kind hearted and generous members  

I certainly think the OP will have learnt her lesson about the the responsibility of being a pet owner and hopefully working in a shelter will help her learn even more about animal welfare and perhaps the REAL side of owning a pet which is not all about play,buying nice toys, and all the fluffy stuff - sometimes bad things happen and we do need to be prepared for that.

Im glad that the OP has shown some guts and not left the forum when the going got tough - she is willing to take on board the advice given and im sure she will learn lots more by being on this forum.

At 17yrs of age we are still learning and its very easy to sit and judge and point out all the places where people have gone wrong - but ultimately this often alienates the OP and then its the poor animal that suffers - i have seen this happen so many times in the past on here - its great to see a thread where this has not happened !! - :thumbup: 

Looking forward to updates about little pongo


----------



## PingPong123 (Sep 3, 2012)

I have made a new thread called 'updates about pongo' in the cat chat catagory for everyone o see how we are getting on


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Just caught up with this thread. Thank you to the kind donor for the marvellous gesture. To the OP: hope the op goes well and swishing Pongo a speedy and full recovery. Perhaps you would consider keeping Pongo indoors or allowing him out only under supervision in future? It is a dangerous world out there, especailly for kitties that young. There is load of info on this forum about happy and safe indoor cats (and their well-rested owners).


----------

